# Contador decimal de 5 digitos con display



## renzo1402 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hola gente del foro

Hace tiempo me puse a diseñar un contador de 5 digitos con ciertas condiciones de la manera mas antigua posible, es decir contadores cd4510 y decodificadores cd4511... Luego de probar y probar obtuve buenos y malos resultados...

Charlando con unos compañeros me dijeron que si lo implementaba con un PIC sería mucho mas facil... La cuestion es que no conozco mucho sobre programación de PIC...

El programa que necesito es el siguiente:
El contador debe poder ir up/down pero el bit menos significativo debe ir de 5 en 5 y no de a 1 (ej:00000-00005-00010-00015-00020...99990-99995-00000).
para seleccionar el up/down usaré un interruptor.
Además tengo que poder resetearlo (con un pulsador) y colocarle un interruptor para enclavar el numero que este en ese momento (por mas que sigan entrando pulsos no debe contar)
Los pulsos de entrada salen de una especie de encoder "casero" (una rueda perforada con un led infrarojo y un fotodiodo).

Si alguno podría ayudarme de cualquier manera estaría muy agradecido porque sinceramente me estoy volviendo loco...


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 23, 2011)

Hola renzo1402

Ciertamente con un PIC sería más fácil. Pero...
Necesitas varias cosas:
Saber donde y como conectar los Display’s o LCD, los interruptores y botones al PIC.
Saber programación de PIC’s.
Tener un software para hacer el programa.
Tener un programador para cargar aquel programa que hiciste.
Como puedes ver si es fácil si se tiene todo eso.

No entiendo por qué te estás volviendo loco; será porque obtuviste buenos y malos resultados con los CD4510 y CD4511 o porque no logras decidirte si utilizar PIC’s ?.

Yo te sugiero que si no has resuelto los resultados malos que obtuviste con los IC’s los resuelvas para poder continuar con algo, digamos, más sofisticado como los PIC’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## renzo1402 (Jun 23, 2011)

MrCarlos 

Este es el circuito que tengo diseñado con con los 4510 y 4511 y al momento de imprimirlo en la placa, se producen saltos y cuenta mal... esta en livewire...

Ves algún problema?


----------



## BKAR (Jun 23, 2011)

mmm no veo nada raro en el livewire,una observacion, 9v de alimentación y resistencias de 220 para los displays...nose como que me trae malos recuerdos con mis displays ..yo le metía a 5v de alimentacion y 220 a displays
----Para programar un Pic ... creo que lo mas complicado es saber la metodología de programación, y que pic utilizar..pero para eso existen programas como parsic, niple, Flow code

comparo el livewire con el parsic x su simplicidad en armar y simular circuitos ... peor la diferencia es que el parsic te da la facilidad de armar un circuito virtual (contadores , compuertas modulos LCD, Usart 232, temporizadores) todo eso dentro del pic---y el programa lo guarda en .ASM Listo pa Programar y copilar


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 26, 2011)

Hola renzo1401

Perdón por la tardanza.
Te adjunto el circuito con algunas recomendaciones, espero te sirva aún.

saludos
a sus ordene


----------



## renzo1402 (Jul 4, 2011)

Gente, muchisimas gracias por sus respuestas, por fin pude concretar el contador!!! La entrada del clock está realizada con un led infrarrojo y el receptor es un fotodiodo y tambien logré que funcione de maravilla...

Si alguno necesita alguna ayuda, no duden en preguntar, no se si se los solucionaré pero moriré en el intento 

Muchas muchas gracias de nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## renzo1402 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, tengo un problemón!

Instalé el contador dentro de una caja plástica (comprada en una casa de electricidad), anduvo perfecto... hasta que colocaron los tres botones que controlan el accionamiento de un motor...

El problema es este: Cuando se aprieta un pulsador, se pega un contactor y hace girar el motor en un sentido (los pulsadores estan a 220V) hasta que se apriete el boton de parada...
Cuando el motor está parado, hay otro pulsador pero este no produce un enclavamiento, sino que a medida que lo pulso hace girar en sentido contrario el motor...

¿Cuál es el problema de todo esto? 

Que cada vez que presionan alguno de esos pulsadores, mi contador produce saltos y cuenta lo que tiene ganas...
Yo se que se está produciendo ruido pero lo que no se es como eliminarlo y estaría agradecido si alguno tiene alguna solución...


----------



## Electronec (Jul 6, 2011)

Puedes probar colocando un conensador de 1nF en la unión pulsador/Compuerta TS, y masa, esto en los tres casos.


----------



## renzo1402 (Jul 6, 2011)

electronec, respecto a la ayuda, gracias, voy a probar y con respecto al tema que abri con la duda, no lo habia hecho antes porque no encontraba la forma de crear un tema... Pido mil disculpas... Una vez que pude, me olvidé de borrar el mensaje que habia dejado en este tema...

Perdon de nuevo y gracias


----------



## AECP95 (Nov 3, 2014)

Buenas les adjunto el archivo realizado en live wire con el que me guié para realizar el diseño en pcb del mismo, según el simulador debería de funcionar, pero no funciona y quisiera que me den una mano. Muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 3, 2014)

Hola AECP95

Hay varias cosas por mejorar en tu diseño.
No son necesarias las resistencias en las entradas L1, L2, L4, L8. se conectan directamente a tierra (GND, Masa).
En este caso.
Lo mismo ocurre con las entradas LT, BT del decodificador. Se conectan directamente al Vcc.
La entrada ST se conecta directamente a tierra (GND, Masa).
Para qué 2 botones ??. . . solo es necesario uno. A menos que quieras restablecer los contadores independientemente.

Analiza la imagen adjunta, el segundo contador es una copia de éste.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## AECP95 (Nov 3, 2014)

Muchas gracias, yo realmente lo había conectado a masa con la res porque tenía entendido de que era necesario para que realmente note que es un uno o un 0, debido a los ruidos que se pueden encontrar. Y los dos pulsadores me equivoque, realmente va uno, muchas gracias por tus correcciones. Voy a realizar el circuito y te aviso que tal. Pero muchas gracias


----------



## AECP95 (Nov 3, 2014)

Buenas tardes, te adjunto el contador que acabo de terminar con su correspondiente pcb para que veas si puedes si el live wire esta bien, ya que el pcb esta tal cual como lo hice en livewire. Muchas gracias desde ya y un saludoo


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 3, 2014)

Hola AECP95Y para qué dos generadores de pulsos ??. . . Con uno es suficiente.Hace tiempo que ese tipo de conexión de los contadores no la veía.Conectar el Carry del contador de las unidades al Enable del contador de las decenas. En el archivo ZIP adjunto están el tuyo en la parte superior el que hice en la parte inferior.Compáralos con el original tuyo para que descubras las diferencias.El PCB no lo vi, es más arduo verificar ese tipo de dibujos.saludosa sus ordenes


----------



## AECP95 (Nov 4, 2014)

Quisiera saber porque no utilizas el carry in??


----------



## AECP95 (Nov 4, 2014)

Lo realice tal cual al contador, pero parece que tiene ruido, ya por lo menos cuenta de 0 a 99,  ahora quisiera saber si el ruido puede ser cuestión de que le falte una resistencia a masa al clock. Muchas gracias por su ayuda y un saludo


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 4, 2014)

Hola AECP95

No se llama Carry *In* sino Carry *Out*.
Y no es que no lo utilice sino que esa es otra forma de hacer un contador.
Digamos que clásicamente (Normalmente) el contador de las unidades, cuando se restablece a 0 manda un pulso, a la entrada Clock, del contador de las decenas para que éste cuente +1.

O cuando el contador de las unidades termina un ciclo (0-9) genera un pulso Llamado Carry el cual es aplicado a la entrada Clock del contador de las decenas para que éste cuente +1.

Como ya se ha mencionado varias veces: no es lo mismo simular un circuito que hacerlo con componentes reales.
En el simulador parece que todo anda perfecto pero surgen problemas al hacer nuestro diseño en la realidad.

No sé con que aplicas los pulsos a tu contador; si es por medio de un botón entonces requieres un circuito llamado De.Bounce. el cual puedes encontrar indagando en Google.com por ‘Circuitos antirebote’.

Con qué aplicas el pulso de Clock??.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## AECP95 (Nov 4, 2014)

Muchas gracias por ti explicación y ayuda, al pulso lo aplicó con un 555 en astable. Por lo menos ahora cuenta de 0 a 9, pero lo que no entiendo es el ruido que se le introduce


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 4, 2014)

Hola AECP95

Qué es lo que manifiesta tu diseño por lo que dices que tiene ruido, qué notas en el??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## AECP95 (Nov 4, 2014)

Por donde te podría pasar el video de los síntomas? Así podes observar lo que pasa


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 4, 2014)

Hola AECP95

Si tienes el archivo en Video, cualquier formato, lo puedes comprimir por medio de WinZip o WinRar y adjuntarlo aquí.

O puedes subirlo a [/COLOR]http://www.youtube.com/ y pegar aquí la dirección que te den por allá.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## AECP95 (Nov 4, 2014)

Te adjunto el enlace del video para que veas lo que le pasa cuando esta sin el clock, luego intente y paso lo mismo. un saludo y muchas gracias por el manon que me estas dando


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 5, 2014)

Hola AECP95

*Vuelvo a preguntar:* Con qué generas el pulso Clock ?. . . Con un 555 ??

Es muy difícil determinar cual es la causa del problema. Al parecer, en el Video, se ve que no cuenta en orden, inclusive se ven figuras raras en el Display.
Además, solo tienes un Display. Qué pasó con el otro ??.

Algunas personas agregan un capacitor de 0.01Uf muy cerca de las terminales de polarización de sus IC’s.
Vcc y Tierra (Masa GND).

Tienes un Osciloscopio para verificar la señal del Clock ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## AECP95 (Nov 5, 2014)

Si dispongo de osciloscopio, ahora mido la salida, y el otro displacer lo saque para probar con uno. Ya revisó y te aviso los avances, muchas gracias y un saludo


----------

